# my hegner 14" is one speed why would i need a saw with more speeds?



## liketosail

Help with this question?
And if I did want to have more speeds how should I go about setting the saw to do that?


----------



## DanKrager

Like,
I have scroll sawed for years with a single speed saw. There are many times when I wish the speed could be slower because of the nature of the material I'm sawing. Very thin material is hard to cut precisely with delicate blade at high speeds. Thin metal sheets (aluminum and brass) are hard to control. And plastic melts. Burning is a problem on some woods like cherry. 
So, if you are never going to encounter those situations, don't bother.
If you insist on doing it, you must first find out what kind of motor you have. Induction motors cannot be speed controlled without compromising the life of the motor, unless you are a genius electrical engineer. Universal motors are easily speed controlled with readily available controllers. Router, drill, and angle grinders are usually universal motors i.e. they have brushes. Larger machines like most stationary tools are powered by induction motors, . If you can afford to do so, you might be able to find a DC motor to fit, and they are also easily speed controlled. Some of the newer saws have speed control built right into them. 
I've considered different size pullieys on my belt driven saw, but it is such a hassle to change them. Someday I will upgrade to a variable speed Excalibur.
DanK


----------



## jeff61

I've only been scrolling for a few years, but I quickly discovered the importance of saw speed! (In my case) as I progressed and continue to progress into more intricate patterns, it is increasingly harder to make really tight turns with only one speed. the thickness of your material is also a consideration.
Must agree with Dan above about the liabilities of trying to slow down a one speed.
On my first scroll saw, a single speed, pinned end saw I cut only 3/4" stock. I recently went to a Dewalt 788. A little expensive, but it's a *Dream* to use compared to my old Delta or Porter Cable. But NOT the cost of a Excaliber; I want one of those when I grow-up!! 
Jeff


----------



## Finn

I have two Hegner saws. One is single speed 27 year old machine and the other is a four year old saw that requires belt movement to change speeds. I leave it set to one of the higher speeds and just adjust my feed rate to control the cut. I find no need for speed control. If you want to adjust the speed of your saw contact "Advanced Machinery" for help. They are the US importer of Hegners and are very helpful. I doubt you can control the speed of your saw because it has an induction motor, but you can ask them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The only time I ever slow my saw down from it's highest speed is if I'm cutting something that is so tiny that there is danger of the high speed throwing it from my fingers. I've spent to many times on my knees on the floor searching for a missing tiny piece.
However, if you just happen to not have variable speed, there is another answer for that. If you're cutting something too tiny to hold and there's danger of it going through the table and flying off into never never land, grab a thin piece of plywood and make a temprary zero clearance cover for the table.
If you have a zero clearance insert anyway, all of this is unecessar. I've just had problems threading blades with zero clearance inserts though and don't use them.


----------



## MrsN

the 14" hegnar can't change speeds, you are stuck with just one speed.
I have the same model, and with practice you can get used to the single speed and never wish for a different speed. However, my other saws are variable speed (but not as smooth running) so I often find myself wishing I could turn it up or down a hair. Sometimes I switch saws just to cut that one part, but usually I just complain about it and get over it. 
If you don't miss the other speeds, don't worry about it.


----------



## boysie39

Hi , I bought a Multicut 1 14" Hegner and had the V/S fitted before I took delivery it cost £140 extra .The saw is a dream to use .


----------

